# IRS wants 53%, time to move



## Ant in Portugal (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello, 
I'm really hoping someone can give me a link to a tax specialist in Spain. I work offshore, all over the world on a seismic survey boat. I now live in Portugal where my tax bill will go to 53% this year. I have swallowed 38% for the last few years but now, I am not prepared to pay this increase. So, my son and partner will stay in Portugal, I am looking to move somewhere either tax free (UK yes) or with a low rate of tax if nearer. I need a specialist tax consultant dealing with Spainsh laws. Spain is my logical choice BUT I do not know the full status for tax and offshore workers/natural resource workeres/scientific vessels/mariners status etc. In essence I will buy/rent a property and spend a portion of my leave at my address (in Spain ??), then travel to Portugal to spend my remaining time with my family. 
I have read a few threads already and I fancy a lot of people have been "lucky" to avoid a tax bill in Spain. I want to be legal, somewhere and either not pay tax (as in UK) or pay a small amount. I understand fiscal residency as opposed to residency, I realise I am separating my family technically to pay lower taxes but it seems my only logical choice. I/we will naturally have to file separate IRS returns.
Any pointers, advice, links, recommendations, truly appreciated.
Cheers, Ant


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Firstly perhaps y ou would be beter posting this request in the SPAIN sector of Expatforum

Another suggestion is that you contact Andy Parsons at Silvercoast Financials to see if he can give you an y help. Home - Silver Coast Financial Consultancy Lda


----------



## Ant in Portugal (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I did think that may be best too. OK, will be on the blower in the morning to Andy. Many thanks, muito rapido resposta...obrigado !


----------

